# Switching to live planted tank



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi All...Great website..I am wanting to change over one of my established tanks (55 gal) to a live planted tank. I have a few questions..What would be the best way to do the switch from gravel to another substrate for live plants. i have removed all fish from this tank except for a Red Tail Shark which gets very stressed when tank is disturbed. I would also like to get recommendations of the kind of substrates that would be good for the plants. I don't mind spending some extra money to get a good beginning for the plants. I've been researching info on this operation and came accross the 
C02 requirement..What would be the best way to keep adequate C02 in the tank..Is a C02 system necessary??.Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here, http://www.rexgrigg.com/, is a good place to learn most of the basic information needed to have a successful planted tank. After you study this awhile I think it will be easier for us to answer the remaining questions you will have.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I recently switched from a tank consisting of a pair of jack dempseys with a crushed coral substrate, to a planted tank. Now, I'm not sure what type of substrate you have, but mine was definetely not suitable for a planted tank. Chances are, yours isn't either if you didn't have a planted tank before. Tanking out substrate from a tank is extremely messy with all of the water in there. What I did was a) got rid of my dempseys b) bought flourite, eco-complete, and some "natural" looking gravel (smallest size I could find) and c) started emptying. I kept about 40-50% of the water from the original setup in 5 gallon buckets until I was ready to set up again in an hour or two. I kept the remaining fish (corys, RTBS, bushynosed) in the 5 gallon buckets. Make sure its not too cold or hot where you are, because the water will be whatever the temperature of the room is in a little while. Do not replace any of the media from your filter for at least a week before and after the change, to make sure your biological filter is maintained. Then drain the rest of the water using a gravel cleaning siphon. Drain down as far as you can go, then start scooping out the old substrate. If you have someone helping you, have them tilt the tank up at an angle to get as much water out as possible. Once its all out (you'll probably have some remnant water and substrate and debris, get rid of it somehow, old towels/rags to wipe it out, etc.), start by putting in the new substrate. I mixed everything (flourite, eco-complete, and gravel) together. You can try doing different layers, but it will end up mixed anyway at some point. Then put in your hardware (driftwood, rocks, etc.) in however you want, check out the aquascaping section for ideas. Then plant your plants. Planting is different depending on what you plant, so I'll save that discussion for later. You don't have to have a fully planted tank to start, but starting with more plants will make your life a lot easier than starting with only a few. I made the mistake of thinking I should only have a couple to start and see how I do, and it almost failed, till I got some advice at this site. Once you're okay with the setup, start filling with your water from the old setup. Be careful not to uproot any of the plants. I used a big bowl to pour into until the water was deep enough not to mess up the new substrate or the plants. Then, fill the tank up with new water, make sure you dechlorinate it first with a chemical like Prime or AmQuel or let a bunch of water sit out over night and age, letting the chlorine evaporate. Then, crank on your heater, filter, etc. and you're good to go. I'll let someone else cover lighting and CO2, I'm kind of new with the aspects of that myself...


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks alot for the great info..that was exactly the info I needed to get started...I'm sure I'll have many more questions as I go..If I can get the gravel out of the tank with water still in, would that be OK? I really hate to net my RTS if I can get around it..? Thanks again


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

chipster55 said:


> Thanks alot for the great info..that was exactly the info I needed to get started...I'm sure I'll have many more questions as I go..If I can get the gravel out of the tank with water still in, would that be OK? I really hate to net my RTS if I can get around it..? Thanks again


ngb2322 did a great job with his description. The only thing I would say differently is to not worry about the yucky debris that is left in your tank once you get the gravel out. That is mulm and will help tremendously at "seeding" your new substrate with nutrifying bacteria. Just pour your new stuff over it and proceed.

I would not do your change over with the RTS in the tank. Stirring up all that gravel will release all the crud in the gravel into the water. There is likely to be sulfur gas, ammonia from rotting plants, fish wastes, etc. which will be released into the water. All that working with gravel and such will expose your RTS to much much more stress than simply relocating him until your work is done. He will survive.

I also agree that you should plant as heavily as your $$$ will let you. Many many fast growing stem plants will help resolve the new tank syndrome that will inevitable ensue. Keep an eye on your ammonia (nitrite) levels. Be prepared to to several water changes - even within a week - to handle the any rising ammonia. Heavily planting will help to take up all that ammonia. Remember heavily planting means massive amounts of plants. You can always sell them later or trade them for something else. It's better to take a loss on plants than fish. Blessings with your new substrate!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I second all that Tex Gal said!


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks all for great info...I really do appreciate it..I'll be back in touch after the 1st step is done...(if not sooner).


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

One more ??. How do you keep a planted tank clean..ie vacuuming bottom. Is it easier to keep the planted tank clean...It would seem hard to clean a tank as I do now (vacuuming gravel) with a fully planted tank..My water is crystal clear now...Will it stay as clear with plants. I also read that once your plants are settled and quality of enviroment is where it needs to be, then tank will take care of itself as far as water quality...Do you do as many water changes??

Thanks again


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

For water changes, I still use the gravel cleaning siphon, but I don't vacuum the substrate. I use a net to remove any large visible debris, and use the siphon just to remove water. Water changes will vary depending on what your fertilization technique is (check the aquatic fertilization lobby for an intro to some basic techniques). Right now, I am using Seachem products and an EI dosing scheme, meaning I provide more nutrients than my plants can possibly use throughout the week, and do a 50% water change at the end of the week. Your water changes will vary depending on what you decide to do regarding fertilization, as well as your fish load, etc.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

When you uproot/replant is when you do gravel vac in that area. Otherwise, don't worry about it. There's nothing better for healthy fish than a healthy growing planted tank.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

On the average how often do you clean a planted aquarium's substrate...Also do you still do as many water changes in a planted tank as opposed to a non planted tank..What kind of substrate would you recommend. How much do you recommend for a 55 gal tank? With so many websites available to order, could I please get some recommendations on what sites to order plants and substrate. Would it be wise to mix some gravel with it? Sorry if these questions seem basic but I like to get all the info about all processes before I get started switching my tank out...Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> On the average how often do you clean a planted aquarium's substrate...


As has been stated before, we typically do not clean substrate unless we've uprooted the area. On the average, I would guess the entirety of my tank might get done 2-3 times a year.



> ...Also do you still do as many water changes in a planted tank as opposed to a non planted tank..


That depends on which method you go with. If you go with an 'el natural' type tank, which is basically a lower tech, soil based system, you don't do water changes, just top it off. If you go higher tech it also depends on whether you fertilize via EI (estimative index) or PPS (perpetual preservation system). If you fertilize via EI you need to do 40-50% weekly water changes, if you use PPS, not necessary.



> What kind of substrate would you recommend. How much do you recommend for a 55 gal tank?


There are a bunch of different substrates you can use, and it's really dependent upon what you want and how much you want to spend. The Amano type substrates (aquasoil, etc) are very nice but very pricey. You can grow healthy plants in most any substrate, even the proverbial 'clown puke color gravel', water column fertilization allows this. But you want a substrate which will allow the planting of your plants, in other words, not too large grains of substrate. As to the amount, 2-3 inches will do.



> With so many websites available to order, could I please get some recommendations on what sites to order plants and substrate.


Check out our sponsors section and our for sale forum for some great deals.

Keep in mind there is no one way to do this, there are a bunch, and all can work well.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Bert....Going to a planted seems overwhelming for that reason..So many different ways to go..The more I read, the more options there are, thus making it hard to know where to begin, especially when this is all new..Seems like it was easier starting the fish part of aquariums..I do appreciate your (and everyones) input and advice...I guess the best way is to find a system and go for it.


----------

